# Screws or Nails for Aluminum Soffits/Fascia?



## joshhemming

I'm a homeowner planning on installing white aluminum soffits and fascia myself. I saw a YouTube video of a guy using square head stainless steel (I think!) screws to secure his aluminum. Is this a viable alternative to stainless steel nails?

I'll be doing most of the job without an assistant. It seems like using the square head screws and a cordless drill driver would be easier than trying to nail it up. 

Any downsides to using screws? Are they driven in to where they just lightly touch the aluminum? Is 1 1/2" long enough?


----------



## PatChap

I regularly use 5/8" screws for soffit. They are labeled as soffit screws at the supplier, they aren't stainless but shouldnt get wet anyway.
I


----------



## joshhemming

Thanks. Wow, I would have thought they'd be longer.

Do you use stainless screws for the fascia, since they DO get wet? 

Do you put a couple of screws into the face of the fascia at the corner wraparound overlaps?




PatChap said:


> I regularly use 5/8" screws for soffit. They are labeled as soffit screws at the supplier, they aren't stainless but shouldnt get wet anyway.
> I


----------



## firehawkmph

Use stainless trim nails for the fascia. Get one of the drivers like the one I linked below. Makes it easy, it holds the nail and keeps you from hitting the fascia with your hammer if you slip. Just set the nails til they touch. Don't beat the heck out of them. 
http://www.toolbarn.com/malco-tnp3s.html?gclid=CKypx9qn58sCFQepaQodN14Hgg&ad=54712189574

Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## PatChap

+1 on the stainless trim nails shot from a pea shooter.
Prepunch the holes with a siding punch as well.

On the screws, 5/8 is plenty long enough, as most soffit is around .019 thick. You can use the pea shooter for the soffit as well, but screws are a bit more user friendly.


----------



## Yodaman

good info here guys, anything visible gets pre-drilled (or punched), I do leave my SS nails just shy of flush. (maybe a 1/32) Just enough to 1.) not bend the alum out of shape by indenting, and 2.) keeps the hammer face of the metal. 
Never tried the pea shooter but I am sure it would save the fingers starting those small nails.


----------

